# Ikc



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

How many of you will be attending the IKC?


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jul 23, 2003)

:vu:

:waah:

:wah:


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *
> 
> :vu:
> ...



I take that as a No?!?!?!?!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jul 23, 2003)

Yes that's a no.  

I asked around in January if anyone was going and it seemed that no one was, so I didn't bother saving up for it.  Then suddenly a month a go or so everybody started saying they were going and then it was too late for me.  

Oh well, I hope everyone has a great time.  And posts lots of pictures and lets us know how it went.  I know Seig is going to be doing a report for the martial talk magazine so I'll live vicariously through you all.  

Dot


----------



## Kirk (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *And posts lots of pictures and lets us know how it went.  I know Seig is going to be doing a report for the martial talk magazine so I'll live vicariously through you all.
> 
> *



LOTS AND LOTS of pictures please!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 23, 2003)

Well we have a contigency heading up a week from Friday.. Mr. C and his boys along with 10 competitors and  other spectators.. should be a good time..  

Wonder if any other females in my rank and age will be there.. 
I hope so~!

Tess


----------



## Elfan (Jul 23, 2003)

Maybe.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Maybe. *



My bracket historically speaking is rare..


----------



## cdhall (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *My bracket historically speaking is rare.. *



Sounds like a trophy to me!
I qualified for a State Championship tournament last year because, well, old Brown Belts are rare competitors as well.

I won't be in the "automatic trophy" category once I make Black. I think I'll be "lumped" in with the seasoned master black belts.  

I may or may not attend another tournament as a Brown Belt. But it is possible I could still be Brown next year long enough to qualify for State again as a Brown Belt. If so, they'd let me go even if I had made it to Black by the time of the tournament.  They say that happens all the time.

I asked about this about 2years ago, I thought it might be an issue then...  

Good luck.  And get some video.  I think I have some video from my run, but none of my good fights.  My 2 best fights I had no photographer.  I lost them both, but they were good matches. :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 23, 2003)

yeah kinda takes the fun out of it .. just going to receive a trophy.. the Flame patch.. now.. that's something I do want 

don't know of many ole lady brown belts in my division .. but hopefully at least one other will show up 


I'm uppin' my dose of Geritol all next week


----------



## cdhall (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *.. the Flame patch.. now.. that's something I do want *



There should be some competitors.  It is the IKC, and international tournament... I would think there would be at least 5, but who knows.

I also want a few more flame patches and an IKC Trophy would be very nice as well.

I don't know how many trips that will take.  I should go now while I'm a 20yr Brown Belt before I show up and have to fight 40yr old Black Belts...  

I'll post here if I find a way to attend.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *There should be some competitors.  It is the IKC, and international tournament... I would think there would be at least 5, but who knows.
> 
> I also want a few more flame patches and an IKC Trophy would be very nice as well.
> ...



Yeah I hope so  

You should go~!  
We 40 plus Brown belts are something to be reckoned with..


----------



## cdhall (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *You should go~!
> We 40 plus Brown belts are something to be reckoned with.. *



Yes, I just realized that this could be my last trip as a Brown Belt.  I think I came in 6th place in 1997. I could do better this time, but the competition could also be tougher. Hard to say.

I will go if I can but I'm not optimistic.  I will hook up with the IKKO Contingent though.  I would likely be the only AKF person present if I do go.

I'll look into this more tonight.  Thanks.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 23, 2003)

Sounds like a plan to me Doug


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi KenpoTess
I too will be joining you in the "geritol" group - you are right "40 plus brown belts are something to be reckoned with" - although I just earned my black last month!  Looking forward to the tournament and seminars!  See ya' there.

Kenpo Mama :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Mama _
> *Hi KenpoTess
> I too will be joining you in the "geritol" group - you are right "40 plus brown belts are something to be reckoned with" - although I just earned my black last month!  Looking forward to the tournament and seminars!  See ya' there.
> 
> Kenpo Mama :asian: *



Excellent Kenpo Mama~!!   Great to have you aboard ~! 

We will be the I.K.K.O. contigent     Congratulations on your BB and I look forward to meeting you 

Just look for a 43 yo redhead in a black /red gi 

Tess


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *How many of you will be attending the IKC? *



Seig,

Greetings sir from Pittsburgh!  How are you?  We look forward to seeing you and your students in Boston.  There will be six of us from Pittsburgh traveling to the tournament.  It is going to be an awesome weekend!

Hope all is well sir, and if I do not talk to you before hand, please have a safe trip to Boston!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *... the Flame patch.. now.. that's something I do want *



I'd like to have one as well.


----------



## Elfan (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *My bracket historically speaking is rare.. *



Sorry I meant maybe I will be there.  Don't they have the divisions set up ahead fo time?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'd like to have one as well. *




you know where to come to get one ~!!  Revere High School~!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Sorry I meant maybe I will be there.  Don't they have the divisions set up ahead fo time? *



ahhh ok..  Hope you make it~!! Yes the divisions are pre-set.. it's just not many females my age and brown belts..


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Sorry I meant maybe I will be there.  Don't they have the divisions set up ahead fo time? *



Yes, they have. But nonetheless, last year in Madrid some of the divisions were redone in the last minute. That is, ladies blue-green belts competed with the gentlemen


----------



## Seig (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True2Kenpo _
> *Seig,
> 
> Greetings sir from Pittsburgh!  How are you?  We look forward to seeing you and your students in Boston.  There will be six of us from Pittsburgh traveling to the tournament.  It is going to be an awesome weekend!
> ...


Josh,
Sorry it took me so long to reply. I'm doing just fine, you?  I will be bringing a contingent of 9 of my students, 1 Black Belt from another system and Mr. Conatser (plus his sons).  We look forward to seeing you!
Mike


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Josh,
> Sorry it took me so long to reply. I'm doing just fine, you?  I will be bringing a contingent of 9 of my students, 1 Black Belt from another system and Mr. Conatser (plus his sons).  We look forward to seeing you!
> Mike *



Seig,

No rush sir!   It will be great to see you guys up in Boston and again I wish you all a very safe trip!  Tell Mr. C, I said hello and I hope I have the honor of talking with him once again.

Till then, take care and good journey!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jul 25, 2003)

Fellow Kenpoists,

Just wanted to ask what everyone was competing in as far as divisions and such??

Weapons, Team Fighting, etc...

Hope all is well.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Elfan (Jul 25, 2003)

If anyone is planning to wear a distinctive T-shirt so MT people can find each other it would be a good idea to post it here so we know about it.

I'll probably have on a white "Modern Kenpo Karate" T-shirt if I come.


----------



## cdhall (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *If anyone is planning to wear a distinctive T-shirt so MT people can find each other it would be a good idea to post it here so we know about it.
> 
> I'll probably have on a white "Modern Kenpo Karate" T-shirt if I come. *



Hey why not show up in MartialTalk Tshirts?

Ask Kaith about this. There must be an angle on here for him.

What would a picture of 30 people at the IKC wearing a MT Tshirt be worth?  With trophies of course.  After you all compete and are sweaty and have not been sitting at the Keyboard all day.


I mean that would be cool I think. To have a group shot of MTers in the real world. :asian: 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True2Kenpo _
> *Fellow Kenpoists,
> 
> Just wanted to ask what everyone was competing in as far as divisions and such??
> ...



Hi Josh 

In our group.. here's our run-down..

everyone will be sparring,  I will be doing both, team (with 2 other females of our school)  and freestyle and all but Seig will be doing forms. 

Look forward to seeing you there!

Have a safe trip!

Tess


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *Hey why not show up in MartialTalk Tshirts?
> 
> Ask Kaith about this. There must be an angle on here for him.
> ...



well not everyone has a MT t-shirt Doug .. and getting them one by next week  isn't an option here.. Besides.. Seig doesn't wear baby blue *G*

Now maybe next year if Kaith gets out Black ones. .then we'll be onto something.. 

I don't think anyone will have any problem finding our group


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *If anyone is planning to wear a distinctive T-shirt so MT people can find each other it would be a good idea to post it here so we know about it.
> 
> I'll probably have on a white "Modern Kenpo Karate" T-shirt if I come. *




Just look for a redhead in black/Red ..and you'll have found us


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 25, 2003)

There will be black ones (I hope) out before December. (Great xmas gifts ya know.  )


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 25, 2003)

is this event on the 2nd of aug?


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jul 25, 2003)

July 31, to August 3, 2003

http://www.csmartweb.com/ikc2003/ikc2003.htm


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 25, 2003)

next question sence i have prior commetments on the 2nd where are most people meeting or staying or planning on getting toeather.
 I dont live that far away but have to attend another tournament and be with my instructor and GM on Sat. in  Laconia, N.H., but i would like to get down and meet some of you
 Is there any planned get togeather on friday night or on Sunday?


----------



## Chronuss (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by True2Kenpo
> *Fellow Kenpoists,
> 
> Just wanted to ask what everyone was competing in as far as divisions and such??
> ...



Mr. Ryer, you wouldn't happen to know anyone who needs an extra person for team sparring, would ya...?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 25, 2003)

never mind I got to the web site and saw what was listed. I hope I can get away long enough to meet some of you there.
 I'll be the one not wearing something that says Kenpo 
 Most likely i'll have on a sikaran shirt or a Martialtalk shirt


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *next question sence i have prior commetments on the 2nd where are most people meeting or staying or planning on getting toeather.
> I dont live that far away but have to attend another tournament and be with my instructor and GM on Sat. in  Laconia, N.H., but i would like to get down and meet some of you
> Is there any planned get togeather on friday night or on Sunday? *



Mountaineer Martial Arts group will be checking in Friday in Wyndham Chelsea Hotel 
201 Everett Avenue, Chelsea, MA 
you can give a call there .. our flight will be getting in early afternoon,  though Seig will have worked the midnight shift and most likely will be resting most of the afternoon..  Mr. Conatser will be driving up and not sure what time he'll make it to the hotel,
 but maybe the evening would work.. or Sunday.. as our flight doesn't leave til 6pm ..we will be over at the school meeting people and taking in the sights 

Hope to see you there~!

Tess & Mike Seigel


----------



## Elfan (Jul 25, 2003)

But the 2nd is the main event with the tournament and such, no?


----------



## Seig (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *But the 2nd is the main event with the tournament and such, no? *


yes


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 26, 2003)

Boston IKC 2003 Information

When:  July 31, 2003 -August 3, 2003
Where:  Revere High School Field House
        101 School Street
        Revere, Massachusetts 02151 U.S.A.
        Phone: 781-289-9535  fax 781-289-0592
        wwwreverekarate.com  email rka344@aol.com

Friday August 1, 2003 Seminars:  Revere High        School Field House 9:00 am - 5:00 pm

Friday August 1, 2003 Black Belt Judges Meeting:         Revere High School Field House  5:00 pm -        6:30 pm

Saturday August 2, 2003:  International Karate        Championships
       Revere High School Field House
       9:00 am

Sunday August 3, 2003 Seminars:  Revere High        School Field House  9:00 am - 2:00 pm

Sunday August 3, 2003 Brotherhood Dinner:  :         Wonderland Entertainment Complex  7:00 pm -        Midnight



:asian:


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *Mr. Ryer, you wouldn't happen to know anyone who needs an extra person for team sparring, would ya...?   *



Chronuss,

Good evening!  Let me first apologize for not responding sooner.  I was away for the weekend and was unable to make any posts.

However, I am not aware of any teams looking for another member.  If I do hear anything I will let you know.

In anycase, I hope all is well and look forward to seeing you and your school in Boston!  Good journey.

With respect,
Josh Ryer


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 29, 2003)

Here's a list of This weekends' IKC Guest Instructors for the Seminars Friday and Sunday (In no particular order)

Huk Planas 

Dian Tanaka 

Larry Kongaika


Frank Trejo


Bob Liles 

Gilbert Valez


Zach Whitson


Martin Wheeler 

Tom Sotis


I'm sure there'll be many more attending the tournament on Saturday  including Mr. Dennis Conatser


----------



## cdhall (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Here's a list of This weekends' IKC Guest Instructors for the Seminars Friday and Sunday (In no particular order)*



Instructors?  Seminars?  At a Tournament?  :idunno: 
What madness is this? :xtrmshock 

I'll go check the IKKA website.  Maybe they've updated it since March...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *Instructors?  Seminars?  At a Tournament?  :idunno:
> What madness is this? :xtrmshock
> 
> I'll go check the IKKA website.  Maybe they've updated it since March...  *



Revere Karate is hosting the Event's this year Doug.

This is the site you need to look at for the schedule.

International Karate Championships  HERE 

Go To Seminars and Instructors for links to each of their bios.


----------



## cdhall (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Revere Karate is hosting the Event's this year Doug.
> 
> This is the site you need to look at for the schedule.
> ...



The page has no working links.   

I don't recall seminars in 1997.  That is too cool.
I'll remember to look for this when I get a chance to go back.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *The page has no working links.
> 
> I don't recall seminars in 1997.  That is too cool.
> ...



The links work for me.. 

Seminar Listing


----------



## cdhall (Jul 29, 2003)

Thank you.
I checked the first link you gave me.
The only thing "working" on it is the headline scroll and the clock at the bottom.  There is navigation on the left but it is a bunch of white boxes.

Ick.

But those seminars are very cool.  I will have to try to go in 2005.  I'm overcommitted for 2004 already.  Not to mention the rest of 2003!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 29, 2003)

Ok.. must be a setting with your browser not allowing you to follow the links.. 

It shall be quite the weekend for sure


----------



## cdhall (Jul 29, 2003)

It is a Windows XP issue.

IE 6.0 works fine on 98 but has no graphics on XP.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *It is a Windows XP issue.
> 
> IE 6.0 works fine on 98 but has no graphics on XP.
> *



yep...that is XP for you.. hence why I went to Win 2000 pro... sooooo much better..


----------



## cdhall (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *yep...that is XP for you.. hence why I went to Win 2000 pro... sooooo much better..  *



I'm at work. I use what they give me...

I'll try the Mac again tonight at home. I am switching browswers on there anyway...

I think we are officially off topic now.


----------



## Sandor (Jul 30, 2003)

Hope to see you guys and gals there :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sandor _
> *Hope to see you guys and gals there :asian: *



Keep an eye out for us Sandor..   Will see you there~!


Safe Journey~!

Tess


----------



## Sandor (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Keep an eye out for us Sandor..   Will see you there~!
> 
> 
> ...



I look forward to it


----------



## Seig (Aug 1, 2003)

Our flight leaves tomorrow.  At the tournament, we will have Martial Talk  T-Shirts displayed near our group meeting place.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 1, 2003)

and where are we????  Not there Nooooooo!!!!!  

How sad is that, a once in a life time opportunity, who knows where it will be next year.  :idunno:

I will kick myself for missing out on this.  :wah:

Dot 
:disgust:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 2, 2003)

I know it might be a little late but good luck to all who participate today.:asian:


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *who knows where it will be next year.  *



Prolly Anaheim


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *Prolly Anaheim *



Anaheim, California???

Dot


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 3, 2003)

I hope all have a great time at the IKC.
 Sorry involment with in my system will preclude my getting over to the tounament I was looking forward to meeting many of you but can't.
 Thanks to those who offeed invatations.
 Again best of luck to all and enjoy
tshadowchaser:asian:


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Anaheim, California???
> 
> Dot *



Yes. They don't have many information yet in the url, but there's the dates and the place.

I think the link is http://www.ikctournaments.com or something similar. If that doesn't work, I have it in my website, it's the last event.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *I think the link is http://www.ikctournaments.com *



I've checked it, and it works, but there's still only the dates and place. I'm planning on going there, but I have to find another job first.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 4, 2003)

What, no pics yet?


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

I need to get my scanner up and running before I can really post pics.  I was very busy all day, it was like herding chickens!  A very sincere and warm congratualtions to Mr. Joshua Ryer who picked up a Grand  Championship!!!!!!!  I'll let him relay his own details.


----------



## cdhall (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I need to get my scanner up and running before I can really post pics.  I was very busy all day, it was like herding chickens!  A very sincere and warm congratualtions to Mr. Joshua Ryer who picked up a Grand  Championship!!!!!!!  I'll let him relay his own details. *



Congratulations!  Mr. Ryer please jump in here with some details!
And anyone else for that matter.  Written accounts are welcome and anticipated along with the photographs.


----------



## True2Kenpo (Aug 5, 2003)

Fellow Kenpoists,

Thank you Seig and Cdhall for the congratulations!!!  

This past weekend at the Internationals was just amazing.  You really do not realize how big your Kenpo Family is until you attend an event like this, and even more you realize how much Mr. Parker and his system has touched so many lives!

The weekend began with testing on Thursday, which I was not present for, but I heard that everyone did a outstanding job in front of a very impressive testing board!

Then Friday consisted of seminars being held at the Revere High School which included- Mr. "Huk" Planas, Mr. Frank Trejo, Mr. Gilbert Velez, Mr. Bob Liles, Mr. Zach Whitson, Ms. Dian Tanaka, Mr. Larry Kongaika, Mr. Martin Wheeler, and Mr. Tom Sotis.

All of the seminars were informative and there was a great energy all throughout the training sessions.

Saturday then marked the beginning of the tournament!  So many countries were in attendence and the spirits were running high.  It began with the parade of nations and the presentation of all of the flags.  The Irish were represented by over 300 people, Kenpoists from Spain, Mexico, Canada, Jersey, England, Holland, (excuse my lapse in remembering them all), so many countries!

The competition started with Team Forms, then went into Individual competition- Self-Defense, Creative Forms, Open Forms, Kenpo Forms, and Weapons.  Then finished off with Sparring, and Team Sparring.

The performances were spectacular.  I would have to say I enjoyed meeting and watching Mr. Collado compete in Kenpo Forms, so technical and precise in his movement.  I also enjoyed Mr. Scott Hayes (spelling??) from Redding, California.  His Staff Set was just solid and his forms were amazing as well.

Everyone was just awesome, there are really no words to explain the honor it was to be there and to meet the people!

Sunday then consisted of more seminars and finished off with the Brotherhood Dinner which just really brought everyone together.  Awards were given out to the instructors and to the representing countries as well.  Special thank you's were made to the Parker Family which was an honor to be in their presence, to Ms. Cogliandro for all of her hard work and dedication to making the event possible in Boston and to just everyone who attended.  

There were so many great elements present to make the weekend what it was and I hope that everyone at some point in their journey has the opportunity to do attend the IKC's!!!

Thank you to all and good journey!!!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 5, 2003)

Mr. Ryer;

Congratulations sir!:asian:


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 5, 2003)

Congratulations Mr Ryer 

May I ask what was the Grand Championship for? Sparring? Self defense? Forms?

Lucía

PS Sergio, I'm sure you are sorry you couldn't go there to fight again for the forms Grand Championship


----------



## cdhall (Aug 5, 2003)

Mr. Ryer:

Yes, please fill us in regarding your success!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 5, 2003)

I'll add my voice to that request too, Mr. Ryder

But I would also like to hear about any and everybodies elses experience at the IKC, win, lose or draw.  I'm sure regardless of the results it was a experience to rememer.  

Dot
:asian:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Aug 5, 2003)

Well, for those that don't know I was one of Seig's students that went to the IKC.  I must say that it was definitely an experience.  I was totally bumbed about not placing, missed it by just .01 in individual forms.  Shoot.  But for most of us from the school it was our first tournament and most of us haven't been in martial arts for very long.  But in a whole it really pulled our school together while up there.  We all gave eachother much deserving support.  We went out there and gave it our all.  Some of us goofed and had total brain freezes on forms, others of us did our forms and sparring better than Seig had seen us do in class.  We learned that in sparring though the judges don't see everything and that was a real bummer for some of us that went.  But we're human and we make better doors than we do windows:shrug: .  If anything I enjoyed watching other kenpoist.  I loved watching Mr. Ryer's group in their team forms and individual forms.  They were powerful and graceful all in one.  Plus, the fact that Elvis was there who could beat that???


----------



## Sandor (Aug 6, 2003)

To Josh Ryer and Scott Halsey;

Gentlemen, phenominal performances by both of you, as your friend and brother in the art I am very proud of your acheivements at the IKC. 

All in all, an excellent event, I am looking forward to Dublin in 2004. 

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sandor _
> *I am looking forward to Dublin in 2004.
> *



I thought it was Anaheim, California for 2004???  :idunno:


----------



## SThiess (Aug 6, 2003)

As far as I know, the IKC 2004 in Anaheim have been postponed to 2005. There are several reasons for this. 

For now it looks that there will be another Homecoming Camp in 2004. But at the beginning of the year, maybe Februar or March. Due to the high cost for travellers to the US they do not wanted to have 2 tournaments in the US in a row. People from other countries cannot afford this. So there then will be 2004 Dublin and then 2005 Anaheim.

That is the latest, will keep you updated

:asian:


----------



## Sandor (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SThiess _
> *As far as I know, the IKC 2004 in Anaheim have been postponed to 2005. There are several reasons for this.
> 
> For now it looks that there will be another Homecoming Camp in 2004. But at the beginning of the year, maybe Februar or March. Due to the high cost for travellers to the US they do not wanted to have 2 tournaments in the US in a row. People from other countries cannot afford this. So there then will be 2004 Dublin and then 2005 Anaheim.
> ...



hehe...saved me a lot of typing 

thanks


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey, thanks for the info on IKC 2004 Sandor and SThiess. 

Dublin is a great place and there's a lot of good kenpoists over there, starting by Ed Downey and following with the IKKA group and... 

Pleeeeeease, do tell us more about this year IKC and post some pics, pleeeeease.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 6, 2003)

It was a flurry of activity when we arrived at the field house,  We checked in and took our packets with our event cards and scrambled through the throng of humanity inside the gym to a safehold in the corner high on the bleachers.  There were events already in progress at  the Mountaineer Martial Arts Team's arrival.. and with no times listed on the event cards we were totally in the dark as to when we would be called, just relying on understanding the loudspeaker crackling over the din of music, Kia'ing.. voices of many accents and languages melding into a cacophony of sounds.. Thankfully some of our teammates families guarded our perches as we wandered around quite aimlessly, making sure we didn't inadvertantly step into or across a ring with performers, just watching and taking in such things as a trio competing with Long 3 as a musical team form.. Very well done ~!

Mr. Conatser was flagged down, when I saw him next, he was Judging forms.   The Brown  men's 18 and up Forms division was 40 strong, the women's was to be held right after.. we waited forever to be called on deck.. 

Honestly I had been dreading this event since day one.. as I had real issues with being judged.. I would literally freeze up at our own school when put in the spot light ... my mind would lock up and I was jello... but when it was finally my turn.. I got up there.. walked in front of the judges.. (Edmund Parker Jr. being one of them)   Announced myself.. my form, my system etc.. and Banged out the form .. I made a couple goofs.. but By God.. I finished it.. and though I didn't place.. I conquered my fear and in my heart.. I won   As did everyone on our team ...we all put our total all into it.. ~!  

Sparring was rather a farce... they put me in with the 18 yo's.. when I knew for a fact there were 3  other women my age in my division..   the Center Ref first told us the rules... (which by the way we had all copies of from the IKC website (none were enforced) NO Face Contact.. NO Head Contact.. we said.. Excuse us??     No Head contact in Brown division??  He went to confer with the other judges.. came back.. saying... Ok.. we are going to Use  Black belt Rules.. and NEVER told us what those particular rules were.. just started calling us out.. (even though we asked what the rules were.. he had no Gi or Belt on.. but a  Shirt that said.. REAL SEX  on it.. ( instead of RED SOX) what a poor excuse of a Ref....

 when I had my fist locked out on my opponent's nose.. they didn't break.. even though the judge was looking directly at me.. the hesitation allowed my opponent to come under with an upper cut and (I had a full face shield on) she hit  under the mask..and cut me with the ring she wore on her middle finger.. (JEWELRY in a Tourny???) and I stopped.. my chin was bleeding..   Seig was standing right behind me on the sidelines.. he called for the arbitrator.. because she got the point.. they said.. it was NOT excessive contact.  even though my head rocked.. and I was bleeding all over the place.. 
total rubbish~!!

Fuzzy (Jani) had a round kick locked on the girls head.. NO POINT~!!  the girl came in with a punch .. guess who got the point..  Seig had an axe kick on his opponent's head.. NO POINT.. the guy came in with a kick to Seig's Butt.. yep.. guess who got the point.. Mr. C was sitting at the sidelines with me watching Seig's Fight.. the opponent was OUT of bounds.. Mr. C stated such to the Center Judge.. who in turn.. covered his eyes..  stating.. I DIDN"T see it.. it DIDN'T happen.. the guy was out of bounds 4 times.. with Seig pummeling him.. and guess who got the points..

So needless to say.. we know who really won the fights..  

We had a great after party.. and Sunday toured around a bit of Boston Harbor area.. our flight was delayed from storms.. but got home by midnite.. 

We had testing by Mr. C Monday night at the studio.. and he and the boys took off for Arizona Yesterday ... All in all the wealth of his knowledge he shared with us and the opportunity we all had together.. made up for the shady dealings we met with at the tournament.. 

I was very happy to have met Sandor , Elfan and Kenpo Joe who all found me as I was wandering around amongst 100's of Kenpoists..   Great to meet you guys.. ~!!  

I'll have pics to post of events soon.. as our Photographer Donna  gets them to me 

Tess..


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 6, 2003)

Thank Tess that was great.  Really gave us an idea of what went on.  Congradulations for all your and your students hard work.

And Congrat's to you for your Black Belt.  

Dot
:asian:


----------



## True2Kenpo (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sandor _
> *To Josh Ryer and Scott Halsey;
> 
> Gentlemen, phenominal performances by both of you, as your friend and brother in the art I am very proud of your acheivements at the IKC.
> ...



Sandor,

Thank you for the congrats! It really means alot!

As always, it was great to see you and the crew...  I really hope to see you in Kentucky possibly and at your camp in South Beach as well!

Please give my regards to Stef and I hope to talk with you soon.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Tess.. *



What a rush, huh? 

It was nice chatting with you today. 

Oh, and Castillo, sorry but I had the inside track to Tess.


----------



## Sergio Jódar (Aug 6, 2003)

Congratulations Mr. Ryer.
You must be very technical because Angelo´s forms are great. I hope to meet you in the future.
And yes Lucía, I would love to stay there and compete with Mr Ryan and Mr. Collado for the title. Maybe another year...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 6, 2003)

It was a pleasure to judge such a fine division.  Yes we all were impressed with a few of you "new guys" performances!  It is nice to see you break into the "lime light", now you need to do the same with all the other divisions also... forms, weapons and of course sparring!   Great Job Josh and Scott in particular.

:asian:


----------



## KENPOJOE (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I was very happy to have met Sandor , Elfan and Kenpo Joe who all found me as I was wandering around amongst 100's of Kenpoists..   Great to meet you guys.. ~!!
> 
> I'll have pics to post of events soon.. as our Photographer Donna  gets them to me
> ...



Thanks for the mention, Tess! I appreciate finally meeting you and Seig! It was good to see Dennis but we didn't get to talk much...
It  was a crazy weekend to say the least but it was still fun!
I'll talk a little more about it later...
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE

PS: sorry about the "sub-par" performances at the IKC, I had a hairline fracture of my rib I apparently got from working on the seminars on friday...


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 6, 2003)

Who else was there, what were your impressions.  Did you see any new gear being sold.  Was there any competitions or seminars that really impressed you?

I thought people would be more excited about describing the weekends events.  :idunno:

Inquiring minds want to know.  

Dot
:asian:


----------



## True2Kenpo (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *Mr. Ryer, you wouldn't happen to know anyone who needs an extra person for team sparring, would ya...?   *



Chronuss,

I just wanted to post one of the pics of all of us at the IKC's in Boston!  It was really great to see you and Mr. Seigel and I hope to be able to attend future seminars in your area.  Till then, I wish you all the best!

P.S. More pics on the way!!!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
IKKA Pittsburgh


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True2Kenpo _
> *Chronuss,
> 
> I just wanted to post one of the pics of all of us at the IKC's in Boston!  It was really great to see you and Mr. Seigel and I hope to be able to attend future seminars in your area.  Till then, I wish you all the best!
> ...



Great Picture.  

Can you list, who's who?  Please.

Dot


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Great Picture.
> 
> Can you list, who's who?  Please.
> ...



Well I can tell you on the far left .. Tall, good looking dark haired guy is Chronuss.. our very own Chad     Mr. Josh Ryer is the blonde good looking guy  in the white shirt in the center


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 7, 2003)

IKC Pics


----------



## True2Kenpo (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Great Picture.
> 
> Can you list, who's who?  Please.
> ...



KenpoGirl,

Sure thing!!!  Sorry about that 

From left to right-  

(As Mrs. Seigel has said) Chad from Mountaineer MA, Joel Daugherty (UPK Assistant Instructor), Clayton Cartwright (UPK Instructor), Myself (Thank you Tess for the very nice compliment!!), Justin McClelland (UPK Student), Alex Dorsey (UPK Instructor), Ken Frey (UPK Student), and Nick Cooper (UPK Assistant Instructor)


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 7, 2003)

Part of MMA Female Team


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 7, 2003)

After Tourny Party -MMA Team


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Part of MMA Female Team *




Female team?   

I think the third one from the right needs to have her chin and lip waxed.    hee hee

Dot
:boing2:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Female team?
> 
> I think the third one from the right needs to have her chin waxed.    hee hee
> ...



hahaaa... I should let Seig address that comment Dot~!!! But he's sleeping now *G*


----------



## KENPOJOE (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Who else was there, what were your impressions.  Did you see any new gear being sold.  Was there any competitions or seminars that really impressed you?
> 
> I thought people would be more excited about describing the weekends events.  :idunno:
> ...



Hi Folks!
After chatting with Kenpo Girl online last night, I decided to write about my IKC weekend...
I got a ride from my student, Andy Novick, up to the event early Friday morning, along with his "half siberian husky-half "non domesticated canine" dog, Kato! 
We got there in time for some of the opening statements and changed up for the seminars...
First up for my group was Martin Wheeler, I had met Martin years ago at one of Doreen's camps in Revere and He,Connor Knight [god rest his soul] and I "camped out" at the Revere Karate Academy that night [I still remember Martin and Connor clothlining each other upon finding out I had worked in Pro Wrestling] Back then, Martin had this "wild tiger in a cage" look in his eyes and his kenpo was just as intense!
But, that friday, i saw a "new" Martin, one who had more of a "floating dragon" look in his eyes as he did his "systema" relaxation-evasion drills. He was so fluid, so relaxed, almost jovial as he worked and demonstrated. I joked to a friend of how he moved like "Mick Jagger on crack" [that's a compliment,btw! you had to be there and see for yourself!] he was always in control, flowing,yeilding,redirecting,gently buckling and parrying as he struck with occasional circular "punches" that vibrated and penetrated through his opponent. It reminded me of chinese internal arts i had studied like tai chi or ba gua...
I had the pleasure of meeting and working with "Ron" who had come up with Tom Georgian's group. Tom Georgian is a high ranking Black Belt under Jim Mitchell of AAction Kenpo Karate and runs the San Diego Nationals tournament. Ron was a nice guy and a good martial artist from Buena Vista,CA Who I would later see as "Elvis" at the tournament! It was a pleasure working with him on the various drills and just having fun!
After several drills, Martin then went around the group having people feel the "circular punch" he was demonstrating, I have to admit, that I abstained from the "greetings from the land of beatings" on THAT particular part!
It was great finally seeing systema and as martin said to me, "different people see different arts in systema" and he spoke highly of Vladimir and how he "was humbled" by working with him in systema. It was a joy to see Martin again and to see the change in his entire mindset and art.
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## KENPOJOE (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Folks!
let us continue!
The second seminar featured Zack Whitson, who's "kenpo counter point" tape I had seen but had not had the pleasure of meeting until that day! He is a nice,quiet, likable guy who has trained in wing chun,pekitti tirsia [not sure if i'm spelling that right] and wing chun, and i got to see elements of all three during his seminar! We began with the master key from "shielding hammer" into the lower case action of "raining claw" I was working with "Bonnie" [if i have your name wrong, i'll correct it later] who was Tom georgian's busniess mangaer at his studio and the main co-ordinator for the san diego nationals. She was sporting a leg cast from "puting her bike down" but she "Toughed it out" to take the seminars! kudos to her!
I'll be the first to admit that initially, i'm slow to pick up new drills ["got the brains of an ice cube melting on a summer's day"] and Bonnie was tolerant of my "dull witted-early moring-no stimulant in me" lack of ability.  We then went into "5 swords" off of the "sheilding hammer" base, adding in armbars and transitions all throughout...
I also met "Arnold" from Detroit who had never done Mr. Parker's system and although a high ranking black belt, he was not familiar with the system at all...It reminded me of myself, when some 20 years ago, I was in the same boat, just starting to learn from Mr. Parker himself. I could relate to his confusion yet willingness to learn. So, I helped him along to hopefully "open the door" to the parker system. It was nice working with him. Derek Hibben was helping Zack with the seminar and he also brought several knives with him for sale and portraits of Gil done by Ed Parker Jr. He had a "hibben claw 2" that was laser ecthed for Jeff Speakman's 2003 camp but i was tight on funds [although it kept "calling to me" all weekend   
Upon talking to Zack, i found out that he had just attended the Leo Gage seminar IN PROVIDENCE RI that i had missed last weekend! AAARRRGGGHHH!!!! 
such is life.
It was a good seminar and some may consider Mr. Whitson "the new kid on the block", I for one, enjoyed his seminar and the blending of transitions,hubad-lubad influence, and the further understanding of master keys and their transitional state!
I hope that i was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 7, 2003)

Thank you Tess, Joshua and KenpoJoe for the reports and pictures. I've enjoyed every bit of them :asian: :asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *hahaaa... I should let Seig address that comment Dot~!!! But he's sleeping now *G* *



No worries Tess.  I feel pretty safe way up there in the Great White North.  

heh heh

Dot
:boing2:


----------



## KENPOJOE (Aug 7, 2003)

from left to right standing:Frank Trejo,Tom Sotis,Martin Wheeler,Richard "Huk" Planas, Zack Whitson,Ed Parker Jr., Mrs. Leilani Parker,Larry Kongaika, Sherri Parker-Kongaika
[kneeling] Doreen Cogliandro, Gilbert Velez, Dian Tanaka


----------



## KENPOJOE (Aug 7, 2003)

you can see the pic at:
http://members.aol.com/kenpojoe/IKKAfamily.jpg
i couldn't get it to load here


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Female team?
> 
> I think the third one from the right needs to have her chin and lip waxed.    hee hee
> ...



That, and to quit taking anabolic steroids!


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 7, 2003)

Mr. Ryer, the pic turned out pretty good.  It was great seeing the UPK guys, and again congrats.  Hope to see you guys in October or November for your seminar as well as here WV for Mr. C.


----------



## michaeledward (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey all ... just another tale for those who are curious. I live in New Hampshire, and when I learned of the IKC in Boston this past winter I was really excited about it. Due to life circumstances, I was only able to attend the seminars on Sunday. 

I am currently a green belt in a 16 Technique Kenpo School  ... This put me in seminars with Mr. Bob Liles, Mr. Frank Trejo, Mr. Gilbert Valez, and Mr. Martin Wheeler.  Each of the seminars was about 1 hour in length. The grouping we were working with were Purple Belts, Blue Belts and Green Belts. There were perhaps 20 - 22 people at this level. 

My instructor told me ahead of time that I would see things at the seminar that were quite different than the way we are taught in our school. Well, that certainly was true.

Mr. Liles talked quite a bit, about his history in karate, his new hip joint, and how important it is to stay healthy. I felt the things he showed us were not really 'Kenpo' things, but rather more "banging" techniques or 'street fighting' applications. Certainly, we can apply what he was demonstrating in many kenpo techniques, but personally, I didn't take a whole lot away from this seminar.  The specific item I remember from this seminar is Mr. Liles description on how to throw an effective elbow from short range: generate force through shoulder rotation. It was interesting.

Mr. Trejo discussed three items in his 1 hour seminar: A Twist Stance, Thundering Hammers, Flashing Wings. Wow ... each of these items were taught in a manner very different than what goes on in my school. It was kind of strange seeing these techniques from this different point of view. I was confidently running these techniques, and then being corrected by one of the Grand Masters in the system. Certainly a humbling experience. The differences in the techniques could be because at my studio  we learn 'Thundering Hammers' as a Green Belt technique and, if I am not mistaken, the IKKA has it at the Orange Belt level.  Mr. Trejo will not be adjudicating me at my 3rd degree brown belt test next Friday, so I will remember what he showed me, but run the techniques as I learned them.

Mr. Velez's class was also an interesting experience. I felt he was by far, the best teacher, of the group I observed. Mr. Valez worked on Shield and Sword and Dominating Circles. He had the class adding an upward parry to the begining of Shield and Sword, that seemed to make a lot of sense. Mr. Velez did a super job with the individual attention he gave to the members of the seminar. This session was really a lot of fun.

Lastly, Mr. Wheeler's session just destroyed everything I have been learning for the past two and a half years. While it was intensly interesting, I really couldn't put a lot of effort into learning it because it is so contrary to what I am studying in my studio. I really want to stay away from comparing system A against system B (or Instructor A against Instructor B), but for the sake of understanding let me try. In my studio, the first rule of Kenpo is to 'Establish Your Base', with all that follows along with that ... get a good brace angle, don't turn in the air, maximize your force, use borrowed force, etc, etc. Mr. Wheeler posited that we have better balance when we are on one foot, and we should always be moving, slipping around any attackes, don't defend against the attack, avoid the attack, don't be there when the punch is supposed to land. I will concede that it works (launch your right cross when your left jab makes contact - no contact on the left jab, no right cross) but Wow .. it just stands everything I am learning on its head.

All in all, I am pleased that I went to the seminars. I do believe I received my moneys worth from the host, instructors, and fellow students (Diedra from Tuanton, MA did a great job. She's one tough lady - Matt did a great job too). I did take away quite a bit of information from the seminars ... and in time, this material will be proven to be more useful or less useful, and I will withhold final judgement until that time. Hopefully, for the benefit of those with whom I was working, I didn't come across as some know-it-all-arrogant-jerk-of-a-green-belt. If I did, I apologize. 

It really was a fun time. For those who didn't make it, hopefully, you will be able to attend a similar event at some point in the future. 

Peace - Mike


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by michaeledward _
> *Hey all ... just another tale for those who are curious. I live in New Hampshire, and when I learned of the IKC in Boston this past winter I was really excited about it. Due to life circumstances, I was only able to attend the seminars on Sunday.
> 
> I am currently a green belt in a 16 Technique Kenpo School  ... This put me in seminars with Mr. Bob Liles, Mr. Frank Trejo, Mr. Gilbert Valez, and Mr. Martin Wheeler.  Each of the seminars was about 1 hour in length. The grouping we were working with were Purple Belts, Blue Belts and Green Belts. There were perhaps 20 - 22 people at this level.
> ...



Thank you for an honest evaluation of the seminars, it's nice to see.    I'd heard the same thing from someone else about Martin Wheeler's seminars, kind of monkey kung-fu thing from what they told me.    Keep up the good work.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Seig (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Female team?
> 
> I think the third one from the right needs to have her chin and lip waxed.    hee hee
> ...


It's hard enough to get me to shave once a week, you think I'm going for a wax?  HA!



Technically, since I am the Advisor/Coach, I am still part of the female team.


----------



## cdhall (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by michaeledward _
> *Hey all ... just another tale for those who are curious.
> Peace - Mike *



Thank you for your notes, sir.  They are quite appreciated.
I really do appreciate all the anecdotes and photographs.  Thank you all.
Who's next?


----------



## rmcrobertson (Aug 8, 2003)

Looks to me as though it's pretty easy to square one of these circles...you're absolutely right at your level of training about stances, Mr. Wheeler's pretty much right about things at his...at least in general, though it's kinda weird to argue that you have better balance on one foot...maybe what he meant is that balance is best understood as a dynamic, not a static, concept?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _*
> Can I suggest you start a new thread to discuss the difference between Kenpo and Systema.
> *



I agree with Dot........ start a new thread!



> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _*
> Mr. C you usually have lots of pictures after an event.  I know you were busy but did you get a chance to take some shots?
> *



No, damn it.  Tanaka had me judging Black Belts all dern day.  No pics of any sort   :shrug: 

:asian: sorry


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by Goldendragon7
> *
> No, damn it.  Tanaka had me judging Black Belts all dern day.  No pics of any sort   :shrug:
> :asian: sorry *



yes...Mr. C. was quite a sight in his button-down flame shirt and gi pants...but I'm sure no one there would have argued the point.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *No, damn it.  Tanaka had me judging Black Belts all dern day.  No pics of any sort   :shrug:
> 
> :asian: sorry *



Oh Pooh,  Oh well what could you do.  

Anyone else have pictures?

Dot
:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yes...Mr. C. was quite a sight in his button-down flame shirt and gi pants...but I'm sure no one there would have argued the point.   *



So, 
Who got the picture of that?:rofl:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey my mom took all the pics and I gave the CD's to Kenpo Tess so if you go bug her some more maybe she'll hurry and post some more.....see you later Tess


----------



## Seig (Aug 9, 2003)

On those CDs there are also some pictures of the lake and landscaping you built in your back yard.  When she is done oooing over those, she will post some more IKC pics.


----------



## Sandor (Aug 9, 2003)

http://gallery.reverekarate.com/ikc2003


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 9, 2003)

Muchas gracias por el link, Sandor


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sandor _
> *http://gallery.reverekarate.com/ikc2003 *



Very cool sir; thanks.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 9, 2003)

A few shots from the I.K.C.  Thanks to Donna Elliott for taking the photos.  

We, the competitors had no time to be flitting around with a camera in hand 

Elvis getting ready to show his stuff..


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 9, 2003)

no words necessary


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 9, 2003)

Waiting patiently ..


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 9, 2003)

Throng of Martial Artists


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 9, 2003)

Jani (FUZZYJ692000) in red helmet -ready to do some damage ...


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 9, 2003)

Seig and his opponent  -back to back


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 9, 2003)

Seig with the  center ring judge from our sparring division in the Real Sex  (Not Red Sox) Shirt.. having some words ..


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Jani (FUZZYJ692000) in red helmet -ready to do some damage ... *



What can I say I was getting a little fustrated.  The next best thing was to knocked the girl out to win that match and I'm too nice to actually knock somebody out....that picture does however make me look really evil....kind of funny to look at the expressions on some of our faces


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Jani (FUZZYJ692000) in red helmet -ready to do some damage ... *



Da Lady Terminator!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 9, 2003)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but they're way to many people on the floor, and I'll bet many of them had no business being there?


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Correct me if I'm wrong, but they're way to many people on the floor, and I'll bet many of them had no business being there? *



Actually, you're right.  At one point during people's sparring and forms they came across the loud speaker for everything to come to a hault and had security come through and clear the floor.  It got a little out of their hands....i do believe one of our girls was on the floor doing her form at the time and totally blew her concentration.  They needed ropes or something.  I know during my form some guy in uniform walked straight across my ring and the judges were yelling and waving at him to get him off the floor.  Lucky for me I was in my own zone and it was a blur at the time but man that really was ridiculious.  :asian:


----------



## Sandor (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True2Kenpo _
> *Sandor,
> 
> Thank you for the congrats! It really means alot!
> *



Josh, you guys did a great job and the recognition both in public and in private is well deserved for your efforts. No need to thank me for it, Just putting that kind of spirit out there for everyone to be inspired by is thanks enough.  

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## arnisador (Aug 10, 2003)

I have split off part of this thread into a new "Kenpo and Systema" thread.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

